# Update: My Beautiful Pet Pigeons



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
yep finally an update !

All the pigeons are doing good. Junebug, just recently joined the other three, so is very new to see the others. Junebug still looks a little worn, but my local vet thinks that with some extra TLC, and sticking to vitamins, ACV, probios, and stuff that Junebug will perk up.

Beautiful, is NOT liking the other pigeons at ALL  . I hope that with more time this will change...but I don't know.

Pretty Lady, I believe is a boy. We still have it dancing, cooing, and at 7 months old no egg or egg laying behavior.

If fact Beautiful is normally chased by her/him, and sometimes is also the one that chases or slapps first. I worry about them fighting, as Beautiful will peck at Pretty Lady's tail feathers. I am always in the room, when they are out.

Charlie is also doing well, and gets along GREAT with Pretty Lady. Charlie is starting to make some sounds, but I don't know yet what kind. Charlie can fly, but not as high as Beautiful or Pretty Lady. Pretty Lady and Charlie sometimes even share Charlie's cage, when they are out for flight time. Maybe a romance in the making.....

Junebug and Charlie aren't close like they use to be. Junebug is still a baby squeaks, flutters in wings when excited, not flying yet, and also doesn't have feathers on its feet. Junebug also likes to be held often, which I don't mind. It also walks a lot. Junebug also has a unique coloring to its feathers.... is there a name for it??

I still worry about canker coming back, although I did treat them for two weeks.

OK, for those just reading one of my posts...
Beautiful is a Mookee pigeon,
Pretty Lady (need a new name) is a Mookee/Tippler cross,
and Charlie + Junebug are Satinettes. 
Junebug and Charlie were adopted from Renee or Lovebirds here on TP.
Beautiful and Pretty Lady, came from Screamingeagle (suzanne) also from PT.

Pictures: Beautiful


Beautiful+ Pretty Lady


More pictures to follow!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Charlie also wanting a bath.




Now for pretty little Junebug, who is on the small size. Even small than Charlie...but weighs more!



Any idea about the feathering color???

Ok one more to go!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Now for me with the pigeons.... Don't laugh I look horrible! Today is my "busy" day. I work two jobs today, cleaning day for the pets (I'm in my cleaning cloths LOL!), and I have homework from one of college classes.

Left to right, we have Beautiful, Pretty Lady, Junebug, and Charlie!

My very friendly pigeons!
Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hillybean,

Your birds are beautiful! It's so nice to see such happy friendly pidgies.  I was surprised to see you had a Tippler/Mookee cross, as I do too, and I was struck by how similar they look. Then I read they came from the same PT member  I'd enclose a pic of mine but it's stuck on a different computer.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Hilly - first off, you are lovely. Thanks for the update on your guys and girls and the great pictures. They all look happy and healthy and I know Grandma Renee will be thrilled to see Junebug and Charlies' pictures. They are the cutest little guys. Personally, I would keep the name Pretty Lady - it suits her fine.

Again, thanks. I enjoyed your post.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH!!! THANK YOU. THANK YOU..... ....I've been waiting for pictures. They all look so wonderful. Charlie and Junebug are simply adorable. I'm SO glad they got you as thier new Mom......... 
Gosh, I was so excited about the pictures, I didn't read the post..........LOL
Just showed my husband the pics and he asked what Hilly had to say and I said......."well, don't know actually".......so read the post. 
Sound like Junebug is still playing catch up. He'll get there eventually though. Bet he's a little snuggler..........wish I could hold him. 
I know you are taking great care of them all. We'll watch for more updates....................


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Snipes, I'd love to see a pictures if you can ever post one. Pretty Lady, was gotten for my sister, but she decided that it wasn't "pet" enough for her. We are now arguing over it....lol, so I kinda feel sorry for it.
Its original name was Ember.....
It's kinda weird that we got them from the same member.

Maggie, thank you for the compliment  .

Renee, yep J unebug is still behind in some ways, but is catching up. Yep, it loves to snuggle. I'll give it some extra snuggles for ya  . I'm glad I got them too. I'll be sure to post more pictures again of them soon.

Thanks!
Hilly


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

What beautiful happy birds! And you are lovely! Thank you so much for the update and pictures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The pic of you and your birds is priceless.
You birds look so happy, healthy and beautiful. I really enjoyed the pics.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You all look so lovely and content.
I think Pretty Lady needs to saty with you.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Your babies are all very beautiful! I think they are all lucky to have such a great home and mom!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Hilly, for posting such great pictures! 

LOVE the different colors of your beauties! You are a pij magnet for sure!  

Nice to meet you!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a happy bunch of beauties.  I always enjoy your posts and hearing about everything going on. Your birds look so happy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I enjoyed the family portrait, the birds look very happy and content.

Thank you for providing them with such a wonderful home. I can see Renee is a proud grandma, those two are just the ultimate in the cuteness factor!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies, and the compliments.

They are the CUTEST! Renee, has all the right to be proud of them. She did a TON with their care before I even got them. I'm positive we wouldn't be where we are, which is happy and healthy, without Renee steping in and giving those two some extra TLC.

Charis, I also agree that Pretty Lady needs to stay with me. I just hope I can explain that to my sis....
Pretty Lady has improved so very much since being with me. My sis said that she could remain in my care, but now that she has seen how tame she is, she wants Pretty Lady back. I don't think it's in the best interest for Pretty Lady, to go back living with my sis. She is more than comfortable with me, and my sis KNOWS she can see Pretty Lady when ever she wants. 
It's a long and at times tiring arguement, but I'm not giving up!

I try my best on keeping them happy and healthy. I glad its noticable.

I'll try not to go so long without another update!
-Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Hey Snipes, I'd love to see a pictures if you can ever post one. Pretty Lady, was gotten for my sister, but she decided that it wasn't "pet" enough for her. We are now arguing over it....lol, so I kinda feel sorry for it.
> Its original name was Ember.....
> It's kinda weird that we got them from the same member.
> 
> Hilly


hi Hilly, here's a pic of 'walter',:








he might even be a full sibling to yours

He's a daddy, now...well, not quite, but he does have eggs


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Its original name was Ember.....
> It's kinda weird that we got them from the same member.
> 
> Hilly


You know ... now that I think back .. did you get Pretty Lady from Suzanne this spring, around May? I am almost 100% sure I remember her calling one of her babies by that name (Ember) and it was a female, which I was looking for, but had been spoken for already by another person (must be you!?) Anyway I ended up taking the Mookie hen that is mother to my cross (Walter), and Walter, and a third bird from her flock, a sweet male roller, he is an older gentleman. 

I think the Mookee hen I got from her is also Pretty Lady/Ember's mom!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wow!*



TheSnipes said:


> You know ... now that I think back .. did you get Pretty Lady from Suzanne this spring, around May? I am almost 100% sure I remember her calling one of her babies by that name (Ember) and it was a female, which I was looking for, but had been spoken for already by another person (must be you!?) Anyway I ended up taking the Mookie hen that is mother to my cross (Walter), and Walter, and a third bird from her flock, a sweet male roller, he is an older gentleman.
> 
> I think the Mookee hen I got from her is also Pretty Lady/Ember's mom!


That would be so awsome!
Walter is very beautiful  . It looks a LOT like mine. 
This is sorta weird, but VERY neat. I bet Walter, is the other one I almost got! lol! 
She had two, Ember and another (that were clutch mates). Because it was for my sister, I said no... and then when I e-mailed or called her again she had the other spoken for. She also had the one that she was keeping, so there was a total of three (two of the three were from the same clutch).

That's awsome that Walter, and his mate has eggs! Congrats!

I also almost took in some of her Mookees as well, but since I don't have a loft, I didn't think it would fair. Her mookees were use to loft life, so the thought changing that seemed mean to me.

I think there is a very good chance that ours are related. I'll have to get with Suzanne and find out, because I'm very curious. The last e-mail I sent her she was still settling into the new place. 

Thank you so much for the picture! I'll have to show it to Pretty Lady  .
-Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep you are right, there were three, she was going to keep just one, the other two were up for grabs, but I went to visit her and see her birds and waited about a week to call back and see which ones were still available as some were up in the air. You already know who I ended up taking home.  

Quite a coincidence! 

~~~Walt waves to Pretty Lady!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

My sister did that same thing with a dog. She wanted this puppy so my mom bought it for her and after a week she got sick of it destroying her stuff and brought it to my house saying, "you take it" so I went and bought everything for it and payed a fortune getting it trained. Then it was a snuggle bug and guess who wants it back saying, "I didn't say keep it I meant WATCH it for me." ya for the past two years come on


----------

